# Pledges for Specialty Rescue Raffle/ High Priority



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you have made a pledge to donate to the Rescue Raffle and have not sent your donation yet, please e-mail me privately to let me know if you still intend to ship it or to bring it with you to the Specialty. 
We are trying to get the list of donors complete so the names can be put in the Specialty catalog as contributing to our Raffle. 
We need it soon, like yesterday, so please let me know as soon as you see this. Thanks, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

'let me know how I can donate.Want to donate a harness dress but it needs to be made according to measurements to fit right. MAybe you can make a sertificate and put a description on it or I can email a picture?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Michelle, I responded privately. Have added your name. 
Edie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it too late, Edie? I just came across an awesome gift that would be perfect for the raffle. I sent you a PM.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Becky, I e-mailed you privately also. Thanks so much for your help too. Edie


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I sent a collapsable crate and I'm hoping it arrived safely???? Can you let me know? 

kiki (Kathy Allsup) in Iowa.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope my card/certificate gets there in time. We have such sporadic postal service now w/ so many cut backs!
If it doesn't get there in time,let me know ,I can email piccies for you to print and info for the raffle. Just put my name and info and I will honour it.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Michelle, Did you mail it to me or Denise?? I will let you know when it arrives
Thanks, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Michelle, Did you mail it to me or Denise?? I will let you know when it arrives
> Thanks, Edie


 I mailed it to you in a manilla envelope.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

What about mine?????


----------

